
Approaching companies for Acquisition - localhostninja
Our startup is failing after 3 years of crazy effort. We have built a whole range of tools from work-space chat solution, contact&#x2F;file sharing app, full fledged chat app (similar to Whatsapp&#x2F;Fb messenger), dating app (similar to Tinder), and uber-like app for meeting people. We are unable to justify our growth, with the amount of time and money spent on the company and so, we have decided to shut it down, or sell it.<p>We have a lot of good technical components that can be utilized in a lot of companies. How do we approach, or let all the big players know that we are available? We do not have a lot of good contacts that are SVP level, I was wondering if there are any decent strategies to make something work?
======
CyberFonic
You seem to have covered a lot of disjointed areas. You might find it easier
to sell each solution area separately. I fail to see why you would even want
to touch upon so many different domains. Anyway, my suggestion would be to
package up each solution with distinctive features, benefits, i.e. like a
"product". Then identify the companies that could benefit from each solution
and sell it to one or more of them.

From a business perspective your company's failure is indicative of spreading
yourselves too widely and thus thinly. That immediately rings alarm bells and
would be a stumbling block for any potential purchaser. Perhaps the answer to
that objection is to focus on the technical capabilities and any IP that you
might have. Could lead to an acquihire situation. Again it would take some
serious "marketing" to make the offer presentable.

If you don't already have solid business, sales, marketing skills, then you
might need to find somebody with those skills and offer them the opportunity
to sell on a contingency basis. Some business brokers could also be
interested.

------
tatupi
1\. you can find a boutique investment bank in your area and ask them if
they'd be willing to pitch to sell your business. if you have a team of 10+
people still they might take this on but maybe not

2\. you could approach one of the non-practicing entities (NPEs) and ask them
if your patents/licenses are marketable and would they be willing to buy or
pay you a royalty if they can find a licensee

3\. you could just sell the desks/chairs/laptops on ebay and move on with life
... just kidding ... not a serious answer

~~~
localhostninja
Thanks. Need something concrete

